

Data Mining with Neural Nets (Python) - coderdude
http://code.activestate.com/recipes/496908-data-mining-with-neural-nets/

======
danielsoneg
If (like me) you didn't know what to make of this, the video of the talk by
Raymond Hettinger is here: <http://www.viddler.com/explore/python-
italia/videos/85/> He starts with this example at ~9:30 in, and boy is it
cool...

------
AENGINE
to be frank Neural Nets are out of fashion in both CS Research as well as Data
Mining Practice. Try Algorithmic Game Theory, Probabilistic Algorithms,
Probabilistic Graphical Models, Bayesian Nets, Support Vector Machines etc.

~~~
AndrewS
Why are they out of fashion? Is it because it is too hard to figure out why a
particular neural net makes certain decisions? Are they generally too unwieldy
and unpredictable?

I'm very interested in neural nets but I don't know much about alternative
tools/models, so I'm keen to hear your reasoning.

